# hurricane Frances



## treeslayer (Sep 2, 2004)

I want to work this storm, anybody down there that can point me to the right areas please respond. will be travelling light, but I have a lot of storm experience and live for pressurized wood. I'll bring a good ground man, climbing gear, and 3-4 saws.


----------



## xtremetrees (Sep 2, 2004)

*pressure wood*

Sounds fubar!
Lets check in with emergency personell in the town it hits. And give them the first week.


----------



## xtremetrees (Sep 2, 2004)

7 saws here plus truckload of gear and another good climber.


----------



## murphy4trees (Sep 2, 2004)

*look out spidey*

Here it comes!!!

http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/ftp/graphics/AT06/refresh/AL0604W5+GIF/021453W5.gif


----------



## xtremetrees (Sep 2, 2004)

*link up*

I now live in the Mountains of North Georgia.
We could link up in Atlanta. Ruff drive thru the storm Sunday night.
And get busy Monday Morning.


----------



## xtremetrees (Sep 2, 2004)

*what to expect*

I figure I'll be leaving my rake at the house.
Slayer, good to talk to you on the phone.

We need about 3 climbers just like you did it last time and made that phenonmal $ with the crane.

I figure if we need it rent it.

I'm very mobil. Got no family. Could stay months.

I may just drive my VMAX. Its got 145hp.FAST!
Wear my gear in my rucksack.Id look like a chainsaw/motorcycle freek.Kool!


----------



## TreeJunkie (Sep 2, 2004)

I'm looking to head down as well, unfortunately not till the 14 or 15th, I'll be w/ trailer, gear, 4-5 saws, probobally will bring another climber/groundman. I'll be making sure the insurance is all up to date as well.

I've got quite a bit of storm experience, all be it mostly ice damage however. Can't wait to get down there and help out.

Anyone wanna hook up? Xtreme or Slayer? If so give me a ring on my cell 913-522-4993. What are your guys cell #'s? 

Murph, are you going for stumps?


----------



## xtremetrees (Sep 2, 2004)

Roger tree Junkie,.
912-381-tree(8733)
Add me to the list of professional climbers.
I wear Petzl head gear. Slayer has peltor mic's might try that
I've Got Motorolas they reach 1/2 mile.

Dont know when. Slayer says you want to be there right when it hits he made a good lick during Isabelle.

Rocky is in Orlando. Thats a little out of the way, I think it'll land south of there.

I got 8 ropes. 3 Husky saws. I could bring truck and trailer as well. But i dont think the trailer would be needed.


----------



## xtremetrees (Sep 2, 2004)

Roger that Rocky,
Here's a pic of most folks leaving the area.Have they blocked off 95 south bound?


----------



## rborist1 (Sep 2, 2004)

:Eye:


----------



## MasterBlaster (Sep 2, 2004)

Ha!


----------



## murphy4trees (Sep 2, 2004)

I Am gearing up to leave on Tuesday with the stump grinder... Only problem is I Am swamped and way behind on regular work up here already... just not stumps.... Trying to set it up to sell and grind stumps without me, but my operator says he wants a percentage and he doesn't think he can gross enough to make it worth his while, without me down there hustling the sales... 
Talking to Rayco about buying a second machine and might even bring the tree gear and fly in Big Jon or something.... 
There are life altering choices to make here... 
Everytime I look at that map, I just cringe, thinking about all that death and destruction.... We are definitely not in control here....
And it is still early in the season... Butterflies in my stomach!


----------



## TreeJunkie (Sep 2, 2004)

Roger That on leaving the Trailer aT home. 

Brandon Hendrickson
913-522-4993

Xtreme what's your name anyhow?


----------



## murphy4trees (Sep 2, 2004)

Nothing wrong with a trailer... as long as it has a bobcat or stump grider on it... Sometimes i think it would be easier to chip than drag to the street... but who really knows.... Guess if you got a big enough crane, you pic the tree off the house, drop it on the curb, slice and dice and move on...
My buddy in south miami is packing up to drive out later tonight... Hope his house makes it OK... We'd have fun staying there...


----------



## TreeJunkie (Sep 2, 2004)

I' think i'll strap a 50gal barrel of gas to my hood instead....


----------



## xtremetrees (Sep 2, 2004)

Roger that Murphy,
I have been activated in the guard for several Hurricans. To stop looters mostly it really is one of the saddest things ive gone thru.
Fran, Opal, Hugo. Ive seen whole trailer parks washed 100 meters downrange. One island turned into 3 island. Closest thing to a nucelar bomb a feller could get i recon. Everyone will be crying and pretty much in shock and awe.


----------



## xtremetrees (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TreeJunkie _
> *Roger That on leaving the Trailer aT home.
> 
> Brandon Hendrickson
> ...



Hey brandon,
Names Robert Adams. I run mostly husky. I been spikeless scence 94. Ive owned my own company scence 1999.
Im in the Georgia National Guard so I hope they dont call me up. Doubt it but if they do I'm obliged to go in a Humvee.

Daniel that would be the way to go.
I Worked a 20 ton in Biltmore Forest for about a year. We tied a loop runner above the ball and worked off a split tail. Let me tell ya its quick and safe.

I like to work big stuff with my Sampson 15,600 lb 150 footer but doing that on a unstable uprooted tree will be a challenge i look forward to.


----------



## TreeJunkie (Sep 3, 2004)

Sounds good Robert! Every application has it's place. Hopefully this will bring the need for some interesting rigging scenarios. I'm ready for something hairy. This day to day thing is getting old. I live for storm work...

Let's bust arse for about 4months and then take off till March. 
Unless another big ice storm will hit this winter.


----------



## TreeJunkie (Sep 3, 2004)

all is clear rock


----------



## rwilk (Sep 3, 2004)

Hey guys,

Looking to head out for the storm. Leaving from Northwest Louisiana. 2 trucks (1 w/ chipbox, bobcat, chipper; 1 w/ 28ft camper), all my climbing gear, saws, oil and gas. I'll be climbing (owner and Louisiana Arborist #1132), 2 very good ground men, 2 good workers that can drag. We'll be self contained, as long as we can get water, gas, and diesel. 

We're all firemen going to take a couple weeks vacation. We know natural disasters and risks that go with them (electric lines, gas lines, unstable structures.)

I don't have a ISA certification or another state license, but have plenty of insurance.

Call me 318-469-3374

Thanks and good luck
Raymond Wilkinson


----------



## xtremetrees (Sep 3, 2004)

4months sounds like a plan partner
Thou ive just returned from a year long mission just holdin a saw all day. I do look forward to burning off some of these roids.


----------



## xtremetrees (Sep 3, 2004)

Look! Theres a hole in the sky, who made that!


----------



## rwilk (Sep 3, 2004)

Thanks Rocky,

I do have a few more questions ( this is my first major storm to work from an arborist side). Will my lic in Louisiana be OK in FL, GA, SC, etc.? Do I need to get with any local government offices first or what?

Thanks again, any other info would be great.

rwilk


----------



## xtremetrees (Sep 3, 2004)

I guess it would depend on when you get there bro


----------



## kowens (Sep 3, 2004)

stay away from ground 0 when your cell phone stops working
its useless stay north work your way south 
if you can get a crane bring it (you won,t get it here )if you have to rent eqpt.rent it at home and bring it with you
stay safe and good luck
ken


----------



## kowens (Sep 3, 2004)

if you need anything please call
813-833-5306
ken


----------



## Guy Meilleur (Sep 3, 2004)

Here's an image:

http://www.wral.com/weather/3689691/detail.html

The phallic shape of the wind band track seems highly symbolic. Central Florida gets screwed again.

I have a feelin I'll be down there next week, doing treeage and repair for survivors.

When all this is over we need to find the place where Frances crossed Charley and put up a monument. What kind of tree would fit that site the best? A silk oak?


----------



## treeslayer (Sep 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *Ha! *



Better sit this one out butch, be kinda hazardous for a senior citizen, gov bush asked all the old folks to leave!


----------



## MasterBlaster (Sep 3, 2004)

Whassup, TS? Ya back from Europe?


----------



## treeslayer (Sep 3, 2004)

nah, just been crawling under the barb wire of life. 

separation when you lift a big treetop with a crane is a rush, separating the money from the homeowner is cool, but a separation from a wife with kids involved; brutal.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Sep 3, 2004)

Sorry to hear that, bro.


----------



## treeslayer (Sep 3, 2004)

my cell # is 703 431 2408
I want to connect with some local talent to get a heads up on where to head to. Like anything else, the most important factor is location, location, location. The demographics are important, the clients need to have $$$ to pay, and valuable property + big trees = $$$.
I could write a book on marketing a tree service, but believe me, the logistics of operating under storm conditions will shut you down quick. Gas? Chains?food, lodging, Ice, WATER? with the power out a lot of normal life does not exist. 

I've been set up as a FEMA contractor, but as a traveller, I want to stay away from insurance companies, and govt. work. unless someone else wants to pay me.


----------



## treeslayer (Sep 3, 2004)

thanks Guy for the pm. Your box is full. 
butch, was hoping to meet up with a fellow tautline geezer in Fla, guess I'll get rocky to teach me some knots.


----------



## xtremetrees (Sep 3, 2004)

What did it take to get set with FEMA slayer?

Did you have to show your ISA card or what>?

Another climber I taught just bought a 16 inch MORbark.!
Imma have to stop teaching them boys.
Dont figure be needing it so much as would a bobcat to drag it to the road.
He now wants to go. On my last mission he was chosen as the Platoon Regliious SGT. He'd hold prayers etc. great guy and fearless used to ride 2 bulls a week for a couple years.
I feel very confident in our ability to drum up work. But like slayer says location location.

It looks like it will be south Of brother Rocky quiet a bit.
I figure travel light as we can. Do a job or two drive on south do a job or two more and head further south.

Or link up with Rocky and stay a stretch.
Tree Junkie will you also be working with Rocky?


NOAA satalite looks lke it is heading for the GA /Fl line. Thats my home. They been lion tailing live oak for years along this coastal area.


----------



## arborworks1 (Sep 3, 2004)

anyone care to make a guess on where this monster is going to make landfall at. i know whereever it hits its not gonna be pretty. i would love to link up with someof you and get some serious work done.


----------



## TreeJunkie (Sep 3, 2004)

Xtreme,
I'm working on getting things together. I'd like to link up w/ either rocky, slayer or yourself. Shoot, we could all link up together. As long as the moneys right i'm there, I need at least a month down there to make this worth while. When ever this thing fiddles out my uncle is in need of help in Orlando, working on the street contracts, running buckets and loaders.


----------



## TreeJunkie (Sep 3, 2004)

His co name is arborcare, He's working w/ another co from up here; Kansas City Tree Care. and they are both working for 
TFR which is the co w/ the entire contract.


----------



## murphy4trees (Sep 3, 2004)

http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/ftp/graphics/AT06/refresh/AL0604W+GIF/032058W.gif

why guess when you can see what the experts say... 

AS for me, I think its time to say some prayers.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Sep 3, 2004)

I'm pretty sure saying prayers and axing for mercy ain't gonna affect the mindset of Frances.

More viable options are available for survival.

But yo, hey! Praise the Lord, eh?:alien:


----------



## murphy4trees (Sep 3, 2004)

I believe!!!!

In the power of prayer and a sharp saw..... Pray first... cut second.... works for me!


----------



## BigJohn (Sep 3, 2004)

Cut and hope works for me. If its really bad prayer isn't and watching the F bomb helpts too when in a tree. Also try not to use his name in vane when aloft.


----------



## treeslayer (Sep 4, 2004)

looks like we are heading down wed night, driving straight thru. about 18 hours from what I've been told. 
Looking forward to seeing the guys in florida in action, (greg, this means you)
Get em on ice!


----------



## treepres1 (Sep 4, 2004)

*strom*

hey rockey do you know the people with crown tree , were from new orleans .going to bring one or two cranes and bobcats could use some of you good climbers call. 504 915 6066.504 466 6060


----------



## xtremetrees (Sep 4, 2004)

Right here.
What does a good crane climber bring home a day?
How long will you be offering employment?

1099 or how would that work.
Im a average climber but highly enjoy teamwork.


I cant boost down until the 15th.
Ive got National Guard duty and re-take ISA Certification
Tree ID and Diease diagnosis this week.

Bring gear, ropes, 4 saws. All new.

I only work with Certified Arborist.


----------



## xtremetrees (Sep 4, 2004)

that should weed half the business men here out. Sorry

Wow Rocky thats smoking pay.
Most I ever made working for is about 350 a day.

Dont think theyd be much sales involved. 
Yall got and getting it bad. My prayers for you all in Florida


----------



## Treeman14 (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RockyJSquirrel _
> * If you can produce, most guys will overlook lots of imperfections and personality quirks. *



LMOA. Thank God for THAT, eh Brian?


----------



## xtremetrees (Sep 4, 2004)

Rocky,
That blows man.
I could leave Tuesday be in Orlando Wensday.
Maybe be of some help.

Slayer and Junkie:
Are you two linking up with rocky or another crane outfit.?

What a mess Fla is in.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Sep 4, 2004)

I'm here for ya, Rocky!


----------



## blue (Sep 4, 2004)

rocky,
what's the latest,are you expecting it to pass over the top of you?


----------



## SilverBlue (Sep 4, 2004)

Never mind a generator what about a water pump? If I need a small amount of gas all I do is open up a valve connected to the fuel system on the truck and pump away, opening the shrader valve and connecting a hose will allow you to fill a gas can. There’s your project Rocky, weld a new line on your fuel rail that should keep you busy.
Still waiting to hear about my place, lines are down.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Sep 4, 2004)




----------



## murphy4trees (Sep 4, 2004)

Glad to hear the wind speeds and expected rains are down ... They were saying this thing is the size of Texas... Its big enough to do plenty of damage, even as a downgrade....

The downgrade should save a lot of lives and property...


----------



## SilverBlue (Sep 4, 2004)

5 day forcast shows it might visit Butch and myself up here. Just like last year's storm while not hurricane force it kept us busy for a while.
http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/ftp/graphics/AT06/refresh/AL0604W5+GIF/042108W5.gif


----------



## MasterBlaster (Sep 4, 2004)

It always fizzles out before it gets here. We might get a 'lil rain.


----------



## murphy4trees (Sep 4, 2004)

There's not gonna be many trees standing after 12 hours of 100 mph winds.... Moving that slow, its gonna trash plenty.... My heart goes out....


----------



## Toddppm (Sep 4, 2004)

Just saw some video of the area on the weather channel. Can those Palms be cabled or braced back upright and regenerate enough roots to support themselves in a couple years? 
I don't believe in wasting the time doing it on trees here unless they are small but the palms I saw while I was there at the nurseries seemed to have a really small bundle of roots?


----------



## TheSurgeon (Sep 4, 2004)

*RJS*

Hey Rocky,

I made out pretty well w/ Charley. Went from a '90 Jeep Cherokee to a '96 F350 crew cab diesel. Now I'm shootin for more equipment. If you're lookin for help in this area, give me a buzz. I did alot of work just driving around town, averaged $700. to 1700. a day.


----------



## TheSurgeon (Sep 4, 2004)

*RJS*

Forgot to mention my arsenal: 088 066 020 200T


----------



## Greg (Sep 4, 2004)

Jacksonville update:

Windy with a little rain. The radar does not show us getting anything, but the forcast is calling for 50+mph winds, that means trees down. I agree with Rockys suggestion on storm areas. The good thing for the storm chasers is that the storm is so massive that the damage and the tree guys will be spread out over a large area and all will be soaking up lots of greenbacks.
Greg


----------



## TreeJunkie (Sep 4, 2004)

Whol else is thinking of where to spend a bundle on supplies? 
I'm trying to determine exactly what extra supplies i should bring. Water, food, tent, saws, chains, gas cans, gas, oil, ropes, slings, biners, just to mention a few of the items i'm inventorying. New truck might be on the agenda as well>>>hmm, maybe once i get there. Any need for a new 066?? hmmmm


----------



## xtremetrees (Sep 5, 2004)

Ive got a brand new husky 372 xp, Sthil ms440, 141 and a 136 the 141 . The 136 I climbed with a couple years but it lacks power IVe dropped it for the 141.

I figure a cooler, lantern, plenty of gas,oil, chains, bars.
Ive thought of a tent also and will probably bring one.

Along with Insurance cerification, ISA membership card, invoice-got to give the customer a reciept with name address on it.

Some insurance work may take months to pay. Im fine with that no problems there.


Maybe start about Cape Canaveral and just head on south.

Check in with tree compaines here and there for crane work when I get tired of the people crying on my shoulder about the tree on their house.

crane work http://www.arboristsite.com/showthr...erpage=15&highlight=hand+signals&pagenumber=3
Being a 1 man operation it's tuff. Would help to team up.


----------



## bottlefed89 (Sep 5, 2004)

*empty*

Hey tree junkie, empty some space in your pm inbox


----------



## OutOnaLimb (Sep 5, 2004)

Hey Rocky, let me know whats going on with you guys when this thing finally blows past, I am not sure if I can get out there in the next 7 days, but if you guys can make an assesment and need the extra man power give me a call. I can bring all my gear saws and a groundie. I might even be able to bring in a few extra saws from colorado, knowing how short in supply they are gonna be out there. Just give me the word and we will be there in 48 hrs.

Kenn


----------



## MasterBlaster (Sep 5, 2004)

*So whassup?*

Anybody wet yet?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Sep 5, 2004)

So the cable/phones are still working?


----------



## Derek (Sep 5, 2004)

hi guys just wanted to put in a "good luck over there"
Must be weird sitting in the (semi)dark with the genny going, waiting for THAT (all we get is satelite t.v here ) im waching it on the news now ....MANNNNN thats massive...stay safe boyz.....D..


----------



## a_lopa (Sep 5, 2004)

a rubber tracked excavator with grap would be good IMO for moving /clearing the debris 12-30t


----------



## Derek (Sep 5, 2004)

A, one, have another look at that storm.....there gunna need thousands of them...(unfortunatly)


----------



## SilverBlue (Sep 5, 2004)

My place is flooded with roof damage and three pines down. Lot’s of cleanup to do in and around.


----------



## SilverBlue (Sep 5, 2004)

Looks like a wall of water heading your way 

http://radar.accuweather.com/adcbin...=loop&nxtype=sir&getArea=SE_REG&btnGet=btnreg


----------



## bushman (Sep 5, 2004)

*storm*

the storm has moved inland ,the wind are moving in northern fl.winds are at 120 in some places. STAY SAFE


----------



## bushman (Sep 5, 2004)

THOSE PALM TREES ARE A TRIP ,HOW THEY LAYOVER LIKE THAT.


----------



## xtremetrees (Sep 5, 2004)

It load on a new explorer rcoky but it doesnt play?
Id like to release a parachute man from the top of a tree in that wind.


----------



## treeslayer (Sep 5, 2004)

well, I'm running around like crazy finishing up some jobs to make trip money. 
Looks like we are headed to Jacksonville as a starting point, meet up with greg and decide on a plan. its only 12 hours from leesburg, va. we want plan the trip so we are rolling into fla @ around 2-3 a.m. to beat as much traffic as possible. 

all those evacuees are gonna clog the roads for sure. plus the bucket truck convoys.


----------



## Dadatwins (Sep 5, 2004)

Stay safe all those that are in it or heading to that mess and working in it. They call storm work 'Blood Money' hopefully it will not be any of yours. Good luck.


----------



## Reed (Sep 5, 2004)

Ya just might wait till after next Sunday when Ivan's been through?

Just a precautionary thought.


----------



## mikecross23 (Sep 5, 2004)

RockyJ,
What's the gas situation like? Has Orlando run out?

-Mike-


----------



## OutOnaLimb (Sep 5, 2004)

My groundie called me this morning wanting to head out. I gave Rocky a call and talked to him for a few minutes. Its lookin like we are gonna be heading out tomorrow or tuesday. Anyone needing climbers give me a call, If ya'll are needin saws we can pic some up and bring them out with us. Anyone in the area that needs some extra man power give me a call on my cell (719) 231-5273

Kenn


----------



## Treeman14 (Sep 5, 2004)

Went out around noon to have a look around. Most stores are closed today. A few convenience stores open, but they're pretty much sold out of basic essentials, including gasoline. Winds now are gusting around 30-40 mph. Some rain, not much yet. The worst is still to come later. 

Widespread anticipated power outages will mean no fuel available at most stations. They're telling us, "when the poer goes out, it will stay out for a while." Utilities have pulled crews off the roads until this thing passes.


----------



## rwilk (Sep 5, 2004)

Hey guys, had to take the family camping this weekend, so I could leave for a couple of weeks. I go into the fire station today to try and get my vaction moved to now. I've got 4 guys committed to coming with me. We'll be leaving tuesday afternoon. 9 hours from pensecola. We'll be self contained, don't need hotels or electricity. Any suggestions where to go first. Don't want to spend the whole weed driving. Plans are to stay until the 20th. 

Stay safe and good luck

rwilk

318-469-3374


----------



## OutOnaLimb (Sep 5, 2004)

Keep me posted on the fuel situation, I may have to pull a small trailer with about 50 gallons of fuel behind my Explorer. That and about 20 gallons of H2O. After Lili I didnt have much problem finding fuel, but it never hurts to be prepared.

If your gonna need a few extra guys Treeman, give me a ring.

Kenn


----------



## xtremetrees (Sep 5, 2004)

heres another storm right behind it. 
This is really too much already for Floridans.
Its a week out but same projected path.

I cant get the animation to load. They call it hurrican IVAN.

If we could get some kind of concret dates of arrival, locations of arrival. We could all meet and stay at one place.
Substainially reducing overhead. My phone has 7 climbers going.



Pick the most honest business man of the bunch to line up work do sales, scheduling. If there is enuff have two salesmen and at the end of the day they could screen and just schedule the more lucritave jobs. This would be split evenly amongst all climbers at the end of the day or month.


----------



## OutOnaLimb (Sep 5, 2004)

My groundie that I took down to La after Lili was named Ivan, he was from Slovakia. We used to call him Ivan the Terrible.

Kenn


----------



## MasterBlaster (Sep 5, 2004)

*HA!*

I just heard on CNN that surfer guy named Jason talking about his right to surf in Frances. And he said he was an arborist by trade.

Brian, you know anybody named Jason?


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Sep 5, 2004)

just read some sick news that over 20 have been arrested for looting..one gang tried to steal an ATM machine by cutting it out with a chainsaw imo all looters deserve 10 years in gaol


----------



## Stumper (Sep 5, 2004)

Rolly, Ten years in jail seems like a terrible idea-I don't want to spend the money feeding them. Let's just execute them and bury the bodies.:angel:


----------



## Dadatwins (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stumper _
> *Rolly, Ten years in jail seems like a terrible idea-I don't want to spend the money feeding them. Let's just execute them and bury the bodies.:angel: *



Better still give them a wheelbarrow and a shovel and have them start cleaning storm debris for next 10 years.


----------



## Stumper (Sep 5, 2004)

Dada, That isn't a bad plan- If we would put convicts to doing real work it would have costs(guards and administrators) but it would sure beat just locking people up. I'm fed up with locking up everyone and their dog. Murderers and rapists should be dead. Vandals and petty criminals ought to recieve a public beating and be given serious community service work.:alien:


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Sep 5, 2004)

STUMPER i'm for public flogging ,etc no prison ain't the solution but it sure gets the scum off the street


----------



## MasterBlaster (Sep 5, 2004)

The three weeks I spent in jail consisted of sleeping, eating, and reading. Almost like a vacation, except for a few minor discomforts.


----------



## Stumper (Sep 5, 2004)

Butch, Herbal infraction?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Sep 5, 2004)

Yah, I 'asplained it all in an earlier thread at Tommy D's repeated inquirys. They didn't like my gardening skills.

I don't remember the thread...


----------



## Treeman14 (Sep 5, 2004)

Its really not that bad right now. Some rain showers and some gusty wind, but nothing extraordinary. I've gotten only a few phone calls regarding limbs down, no serious emergencies yet.


----------



## mikecross23 (Sep 5, 2004)

We had some heavy gusts here in Tallahassee at 4-6 ish and at 6:50 pm I got my first down tree call. Pine on roof. Went right away and just put it on the ground. Finished at about 8:30 in the dark. IT'S ON NOW! 

-Mike-


----------



## Greg (Sep 5, 2004)

Jacksonville:

Trees down in many places. I saved my neighbors pool enclosure (at least for now). Had a pecan tree uprooting and leaning over the enclosure. Rigged a rope up in the pecan and then through a crotch in a Camphor tree (lousy anchor but that is all I could get to) used the GRCS to start taking it back up but then it sounded like roots were poping in the camphor so we put the breaks on it, left it secured with a good rope and a PW3. Tomorrow I'll find a better anchor and pull that sucker with the GRCS. 
Ring Ring Ring ---Tree on my house!! 
I went to take a look at that one and had to cut my way out of my neighborhood. I helped clear 2 roadways, and sold a job to get a med (16"dbh) sized water oak off a house. 

We don't have massive devistation but the 50mph winds and a few tornados I've heard about have really churned things up. 40k people in town with no power, but mine is still kicking, got the AC and the fridge turned down cold expecting lights out soon.

--By the way, go get a GRCS they are really very cheap, they just sound expensive initially.

GReg


----------



## MasterBlaster (Sep 6, 2004)

Man, it looks like Ivans gonna be hitting Fla next week, or so. No way I would live in Fla! It attracts hurricanes!


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Sep 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *Man, it looks like Ivans gonna be hitting Fla next week, or so. No way I would live in Fla! It attracts hurricanes! *



and exspensive tree men


----------



## kowens (Sep 6, 2004)

8:50am in tampa


----------



## MasterBlaster (Sep 6, 2004)

*Uhhhh...*

Wuz that good, or bad?


----------



## kowens (Sep 6, 2004)

that was a 33 mph gust but it has been going on for over 24hrs
trees are down all over


----------



## MasterBlaster (Sep 6, 2004)

Wow. I wonder what it's gonna do in the gulf now. They say it is getting some oomph back.


----------



## xtremetrees (Sep 6, 2004)

yep,
And IVAN could be headed that way. 3 hurricans in a month wow!


----------



## kowens (Sep 6, 2004)

*bucket opr.*

i work for sonnys tree service in tampa , we need two bucket opr.
class b cdl air brakes , both buckets are brandnew
may also need climbers crane exp a must
(pm me)with your needs


----------



## Reed (Sep 7, 2004)

*Gold rush of '02*

Take those frigates, steamers, horses and hopes to the fields. One person's horror is another's riches. 

Did I see someone saying $600 a day for a certain length of time and lodging, food, and logistics covered? 

What are we?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Sep 7, 2004)

I just heard that "Mr. Green Jeans", a tree co from around here that went to Fla., was thrown in jail for price gouging. Haha! I know that boy, he's a fool. He probably was charging 10 times his regular fees.

Just for laffs, he's a little-bitty guy married to a 300 pound woman, and _proud of it!_


----------



## TreeJunkie (Sep 7, 2004)

lol,

Mr Green jeans: that's a cute name; with that sort of business name he should have been put away a long time ago.


----------



## monkeypuzzle (Sep 7, 2004)

Next storm I am going to go buy 15 generators.Just sit on the side of the road and sell them like watermelon. Been seeing trucks loaded with them heading down. Have fun guys, a climber has already died.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Sep 7, 2004)

When I worked with him a few years ago, I asked him if his foreman was Captain Kangaroo. I don't think he thought that was very funny... 

 


I wunder how Fla. jails are...


----------



## MasterBlaster (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by monkeypuzzle _
> *Next storm I am going to go buy 15 generators.Just sit on the side of the road and sell them like watermelon. Been seeing trucks loaded with them heading down. Have fun guys, a climber has already died. *




Yeah, I saw the same thing after Andrew. That, and intersection Wild Thang sales.

So, what's with the fatality, Stevie?


----------



## monkeypuzzle (Sep 7, 2004)

Dad called lastnite, said a climber has died???? I have no word. A roofer fell, I did read that. A tree fell on a car in Gainsville, Fla., man died.


----------



## Guy Meilleur (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by monkeypuzzle _
> * A tree fell on a car in Gainsville, Fla., man died. *


And another tree fell on a trailer and killed someone. In Gainesville, Fla. Tomorrow I'm going to...Gainesville, Fla. For at least a week. My brother lives there and says there will be a lot of repair needed for broken-but-salvageable trees. 

Beautiful oaks and maples etc. in Gainesville; it'll be fun trying to keep some of them growing. And I have a new mktg approach to selling appraisals of tree losses for taxes. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## jimbo1490 (Sep 7, 2004)

__________________Man, it looks like Ivans gonna be hitting Fla next week, or so. No way I would live in Fla! It attracts hurricanes! 

Actually, we did not get any, not even one for almost 30 years till Andrew in '92. We were charmed, not cursed. So much so that everyone got rid of their awnings cause the were ugly!
Now all the home centers run out of plywood every time a storm comes through. We really have not had more than Texas or Louisiana or the Carolinas, though if the current rate keeps up, we will be the No 1 spot soon. 

Jimbo


----------



## jimbo1490 (Sep 7, 2004)

Next storm I am going to go buy 15 generators.Just sit on the side of the road and sell them like watermelon.

Great idea, and don't forget some cheap chainsaws, like some of those recon Poulans, too. DO NOT jack up the prices, though, or you will go to jail! Just buy them right and don't get greedy!

Jimbo


----------



## treebender (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: Gold rush of '02*

What are we? [/B][/QUOTE]

skilled professionals, with the tools, know how and nerve.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Sep 7, 2004)

Here! Here!


----------



## MasterBlaster (Sep 7, 2004)

Well yah, that too...


----------



## TreeJunkie (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RockyJSquirrel _
> *Where? Where?
> I ain't nuthin' but a tree whore selling my body to the highest bidder.  *


I know that's right!

"skilled professionals, with the tools, know how and nerve"

the more classy approach to the truth. I think i'll stick w/ this explanation when talking to customers


----------



## MasterBlaster (Sep 7, 2004)

It's all in the delivery...


----------



## a_lopa (Sep 8, 2004)

its unfortunate the hurricane,anyone making these pots of gold or still chasing the rainbow


----------



## Guy Meilleur (Sep 8, 2004)

""skilled professionals, with the tools, know how and nerve"
To do what, cut down broken trees? Yes it takes all that do it well and safely. And a lot is also grunt work, chopping up corpses and hauling them to the curb.

"skilled professionals, with the tools, know how and nerve"
are needed to salvage standing trees that can be saved. It takes another kind of nerve to treat a damaged tree and have the owner understand that its risk has been reduced to an acceptable level.

That's where an arborist's know how is used for the lasting benefit of the client. And it belongs in the insurance claim so everyone benefit$. these rainbows have pots at the end with more than monetary gold in them.

A check in the hand today? Nice. Seeing a tree you saved ten years ago growing on? Priceless.


----------



## ELLC (Sep 8, 2004)

Hey if anyone is interested I will come to FLA to help out. If anyone is heading down from the northeast. Give me a call on the cell 315-882-1553. I have all my own climbing gear and saws. Money to be made!!! To bad others have to suffer!!


----------



## geofore (Sep 8, 2004)

*rainout*

We are supposed to get 3"-5" of rain today and more tomorrow from this. It started this morning and will be raining through tomorrow, it's too wet to work outside today. Ran around the house like a nut with a ladder cleaning leaves from the gutters this morning to clear the downspouts. Sounded/looked like Niagra Falls out there. Found the kids wiffle ball jambing the downspout on the house and a waulnut jambed in the drain on the flat roof of the garage/shop . Light wind, lots of rain.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Sep 8, 2004)

A crane operator here that went to Fla is back already. He said the work wasn't there as much as everyone thought it would be. It appears that the local tree companies have most of the work already, and a lot of the out-of-state guys are cooling their heels.

Maybe he was just in a bad location?


----------



## treebender (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Guy Meilleur _
> *""skilled professionals, with the tools, know how and nerve"
> To do what, cut down broken trees? Yes it takes all that do it well and safely.
> 
> ...


----------



## rborist1 (Sep 8, 2004)

:Eye:


----------



## Guy Meilleur (Sep 8, 2004)

"the ones i save from human ignorance make me an arborist.
the ones i pull off houses, the bmw, and the, koi pond without adding to the damage, well those make worth top dollar."

Then we're in the same boat, working the same balancing act. NO offense meant.  

Leaving 2 a.m. to spend a half day in GA with TreeCo Dan Nelson working with his minor storm damage, then down to gainesville fla to snatch up all the insurance dollars I can--stretched, of course, by rolling in 2nd- and 3rd- priority treepair work with the clearthehouse stuff.


On the way back I hope to have the time to see the lady in NW GA whose trees got butchered; will slide the pay scale down a bit on that one.


----------



## Newfie (Sep 8, 2004)

Somebody please remind me why people move to florida. What attracts them?

Is it:

heat
humidity
hurricanes
tornadoes
poisonous snakes
alligators
hordes of insects
scorpions
poisonous spiders
sinkholes

Maybe it's the AC and the palm trees.


----------



## Newfie (Sep 8, 2004)

Brian,

Actually I can't wait for snow. I guess people are just wired differently w/ their thermostats. I never could get into the beach scene unless it was in Maine or Prince Edward Island.


----------



## jimbo1490 (Sep 8, 2004)

Somebody please remind me why people move to florida. What attracts them? 

10 months of shirtsleeve weather every year. No salt on roads, ever. No state income tax. Very low cost of living. One of the most vital and resilient state enonmies in the entire US. I wish there were some real negatives, maybe so many would not continue to flock here!

Jimbo

Native of Miami, FL


----------



## rborist1 (Sep 8, 2004)

:Eye:


----------



## treebender (Sep 8, 2004)

kurtztree, tell us how you really feel.


----------



## Jumper (Sep 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SilverBlue _
> *5 day forcast shows it might visit Butch and myself up here. Just like last year's storm while not hurricane force it kept us busy for a while.
> http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/ftp/graphics/AT06/refresh/AL0604W5+GIF/042108W5.gif *




Frances indeed has arrived in southern Ontario. Brighton ( 80 miles east of Toronto) had high winds last night and up to five inches of rain is expected before nightfall.


----------



## SilverBlue (Sep 9, 2004)

I’m in the Bahamas right now and there’s a lot of tree work to do in the area, I’m not going to stay that long though, just to do house repairs and such on my own property. Power and phones are still down but this satellite phone is the cat’s a$$!

Heard the rain and wind has kicked up in S Ontario, hope there’s not going to be more work to do when I get back.


----------



## ELLC (Sep 9, 2004)

House in the Bahamas . Must be nice!!


----------



## SilverBlue (Sep 9, 2004)

Yeah right! It will be total paradise after Ivan visits and leaves his mess.Going shark fishin after dinner though


----------



## John Stewart (Sep 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SilverBlue _
> *I’m in the Bahamas right now and there’s a lot of tree work to do in the area, I’m not going to stay that long though, just to do house repairs and such on my own property. Power and phones are still down but this satellite phone is the cat’s a$$!
> 
> Heard the rain and wind has kicked up in S Ontario, hope there’s not going to be more work to do when I get back. *



Hey Rob
You dog!!!
I know your down there doing work but at least your down there!
Where is your place down there?
Went to Grand Bahamas one time.
Went shark fishing and drift fishin!
What a blast
No damage our way just a ton of rain so we can't work!
So when are you coming back?
Later
John


----------



## Marky Mark (Sep 9, 2004)

Hey Silver you sure your not going for Bonefish or Dorado. The Best time of year for sharks is in our winter. Mostly reef sharks who wants to catch those tame babys?
Here's a shot of a Sailfish. My friend John Myer from NJ builds sport fishing boats out of Pompano FL. they are called Little Harbor, Rocky if you ever want to go out let me know.

I would have to say Silver your going for the Bonefish.This last picture was taken on a fly rod. When I spoke to him lastnite the sea's were 18 feet the past week and getting bigger.


----------



## treeslayer (Sep 9, 2004)

we are in orlando, with extreme tree now more later tonite.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Sep 9, 2004)

So, ya raking in the Franklins???


----------



## treeslayer (Sep 9, 2004)

call me guys!!
703 431 2408


----------



## TreeJunkie (Sep 9, 2004)

hows it going? still swamped here, trying to finish up alot of work here. Hopefully will be headed down beginning of next. Just in time to clean up after ivan.


----------



## treeslayer (Sep 10, 2004)

day and a half in edgewater, drove to vero beach today,
just like martial law, no power, no ice, no good food, no motels, no banks open, no beer or guns can be bought cops are
all over the place at every open gas station, curfew at dark.

we left. 

orlando looks better, we'll see.

money fair, works harder to find.


----------



## SilverBlue (Sep 10, 2004)

Marky bonefish are too easy here, my buddy knows some great locations for sharks but we lucked out and caught black fin and snapper for the table gas availability is nasty and have to conserve. Hey John next time I’ll drag you down here to help out hope ivan keeps west of here or I’ll be here a while. Gotta get lots of work done.
Rob.


----------



## treeslayer (Sep 11, 2004)

well orlando is better, but the work is so scattered, very difficult to find. people not very helpful, this sure ain't the south I'm used to. we will chase ivan, but leaving florida won't be a difficult choice.
This is obviously a great place to live, but I miss the virginia trees.

still keeping faith, on the road. now in Poinciana, at my old high school buddies house, right below disneyworld. (eating venison cooked every which way). tomorrow we will set up and sharpen all the saws, gas up and batten down all the gear in the truck. we just have to figure where to lay up if ivan rolls thru. but we will be be @ ground zero as fast as possible after storm passes.

PS extreme tree and his buddy mike are a blast. hung out with them thursday night.


----------



## budroe69moni (Sep 11, 2004)

*long time no see*

hey boys,
budroe from vero beach. long time no talk. we just got power 
back on today. what a mess!!!! there's trees down everywhere.
tons of hangers in all of the oaks. there will be work for months.
there's plenty of out-of-towners driving around. i spotted some
of froggy's signs hanging up around town. anybody have any 
questions, i'm a local.....let me know.
later,
budroe 
p.s. hey rocky. the family's fine and can you believe it, i didn't 
even lose an oak!!!!


----------



## Nickrosis (Sep 11, 2004)

Long time no see, Budroe.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Sep 12, 2004)

Well, I wonder if the storm chasers are making the bucks they thought they would be making.


----------



## treeslayer (Sep 12, 2004)

nah, we are barely making expenses.
I could really use some good local advice on finding work, like I so freely gave out in Isabel.
climbing out of a truck asking for work is getting old, where am I needed?
whatever, this climber can make it happen.


----------



## jimbo1490 (Sep 12, 2004)

Remember that Seminole and Volusia counties were also hard hit with flooding. Orange county did not get much flooding so we were able to clean up our tree debris more quickly. Much of Seminole and Volusia has not been able to clean up because it is still flooded.

Jimbo


----------



## Climber2 (Sep 12, 2004)

I was in Windermere for line clearance, looked like a fair amount of work left. There is a removal wanted done at: address removed

I'm in Ocala now so won't be able to help much for a while.

Mike


----------



## treepres1 (Sep 13, 2004)

*storm work*

hey everyone looks like ivan coming closer if it hit near miss.or louisiana call us we hold the contract with the city of new orleans .and other large accounts.we also have a wood waste landfill.have 6 bucket trucks 3 cranes 4 grapple trucks .


----------



## treeslayer (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm down in poinciana. finding lots of small jobs, adds up though.

heading towards Mobil, Ala (??) thursday a.m.

whos around there?


----------



## treeslayer (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: storm work*



> _Originally posted by treepres1 _
> *hey everyone looks like ivan coming closer if it hit near miss.or louisiana call us we hold the contract with the city of new orleans .and other large accounts.we also have a wood waste landfill.have 6 bucket trucks 3 cranes 4 grapple trucks . *



man I want to be a mardi gras climber. would be interested.


----------



## treepres1 (Sep 14, 2004)

*ivan*

storms 315 miles se of the mouth of the river inds 140 gust160 will know in morning if its going to be a direct hit .give me a call.504 466 6060 had to move all our saws 5 gang boxs full, 5 trailers 8 trucks .tarted at 5am its now 11pm.have one more trailer and some compressors in morning to get .the hihgway going in to new orleans. is closed at 11;45 am.tommorrow.took 4 hours to night to go 30 miles on back way.i 10 interstate would have taken 5 1/2 to six.


----------



## treeslayer (Sep 15, 2004)

who is in the mobile area?


----------



## John Stewart (Sep 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RockyJSquirrel _
> *All you gotta do is ask. I don't get many good feelings from you, Slayer, and never figured you cared much for me. I would just as soon see you move on to another town, but I wish you no harm. Here is a general overview map of the Orlando area highlighted with your best options for finding profitable work. Avoid Pine Hills (Crime Hills) and Eatonville unless you are looking for illegal drugs or skanky prostitutes. *



And everybody is scared to post cause of the Big Bad Rocky!
Nice tip Rocky your all right! 
Later
John


----------



## John Stewart (Sep 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SilverBlue _
> *Marky bonefish are too easy here, my buddy knows some great locations for sharks but we lucked out and caught black fin and snapper for the table gas availability is nasty and have to conserve. Hey John next time I’ll drag you down here to help out hope ivan keeps west of here or I’ll be here a while. Gotta get lots of work done.
> Rob. *



Hey Rob
I would be there in a heart beat! 
Let me know when your back?
Later
John


----------



## SilverBlue (Sep 16, 2004)

Hi John, I'm back in the land of Tim Hortons and Burger King




I see we are finally geting a bit of summer!


----------



## MasterBlaster (Sep 16, 2004)

So, ya'll getting weighed down with the bags of money? TreeSlayer called me today, hurting for a crane operator. If you can help him out, give him a call

703 431 2408

It's sunny skies around here, nary a drop of percip.


----------



## buckduck (Sep 16, 2004)

*Mobile Bound*

I'm off for Mobile as soon as I catch a bit of a nap. 
I plan on being in the area at first light tomorrow.


----------



## kowens (Sep 17, 2004)

this is us in lake wales we are storm chasers, we travel with
40 foot moter home, two buckets,two bob cats t300 a300,
stump grinder and me


----------



## kowens (Sep 17, 2004)

we also have 30ton crane if anyone needs help call # on truck
we also need help bucket opr ground help 
ken


----------



## MasterBlaster (Sep 17, 2004)

Now that's storm chasing in style! Did I see pizza?


----------



## a_lopa (Sep 17, 2004)

man your bus is better than my house


----------

